# Globalfoundries verklagt TSMC und Kunden: Importstop und Schadensersatz wegen Patentverletzungen gefordert



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Globalfoundries verklagt TSMC und Kunden: Importstop und Schadensersatz wegen Patentverletzungen gefordert*

						Globalfoundries hat mehrere Klagen gegen TSMC und Kunden, darunter Nvidia, Qualcomm und Mediatek, eingereicht. Aufgrund von anhaltenden Patentverletzungen sieht man sich gezwungen, einen Importstop solcher Chips zu fordern und einen bislang nicht näher bezifferten Schadensersatz. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Globalfoundries verklagt TSMC und Kunden: Importstop und Schadensersatz wegen Patentverletzungen gefordert*


----------



## Alyva (27. August 2019)

"Interessanterweise fehlt AMD, als Kunde von Globafoundries, bei der Klage."

Was wohl an gewissen Absprachen mit den neuen Eignern der Halbleiterfertigung seit deren Abspaltung liegen könnte. Oder vereinfacht ausgedrückt es verwundert überhaupt nicht. Es dürften wohl das ein oder andere Patent ohnehin von AMD selber kommen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

Also, daß AMD da in der liste fehlt ist wohl recht einfach zu erklären


----------



## razer989 (27. August 2019)

Nun ja, wäre ja auch dämlich AMD zu verklagen, die nehmen ja immer noch 28 sowie 14 nm-CPUs und GPUs dort ab. Den einzigen Großkunden zu verprellen könnt teuer werden. Zumal man ja kein 7 und 10nm-Prozess entwickelt hat, dürfte man sich da schlecht auf Patente beziehen können. AMD war ja durch Einstellung von GF aus erst recht gezwungen den Fertiger zu wechseln. Außerdem haben sie ja, soweit ich gehört hab, bei 14 nm-Produkten AMD ja zugesichert, den (von Samsung lizensierten Prozess!) auch bei anderen Fertigern nutzen zu dürfen. Die Lizensierung schließt auch hier Patentrechtliches aus. Und viele Patente dürften zuletzt von AMD erst eingebracht worden sein


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

> Nun ja, wäre ja auch dämlich AMD zu verklagen, die nehmen ja immer noch 28 sowie 14 nm-CPUs und GPUs dort ab.


Das wäre aber vollkommen egal, darum geht es nicht!



> Zumal man ja kein 7 und 10nm-Prozess entwickelt hat, dürfte man sich da schlecht auf Patente beziehen können.


GF hat einen 7nm Prozess entwickelt!



> AMD war ja durch Einstellung von GF aus erst recht gezwungen den Fertiger zu wechseln.


Was hat das mit dem Artikel zu tun?



> Außerdem haben sie ja, soweit ich gehört hab, bei 14 nm-Produkten AMD ja  zugesichert, den (von Samsung lizensierten Prozess!) auch bei anderen  Fertigern nutzen zu dürfen. Die Lizensierung schließt auch hier  Patentrechtliches aus.


Du schreibst da jetzt einfach irgend etwas...


----------



## seahawk (27. August 2019)

man wäre das geil wenn es nur noch Radeons zu kaufen gäbe.


----------



## Casurin (27. August 2019)

> Wenn fabriklose Unternehmen wie AMD oder Nvidia einen Auftragsfertiger suchen, dann sind Globalfoundries, Samsung Semiconductor und *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing *die erste Adresse. ..................
> Und nun geht die Aufführung einen weiteren Akt: Globalfoundries hat gleich mehrere Klagen vor verschiedenen Gerichten gegen *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company* Ltd. (TSMC) und seine Kunden eingereicht.



Da wurde was vergessen.


----------



## Solavidos (27. August 2019)

Uhh da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ein paar Milliarden für Glofo wären ja nicht verkehrt. Ob und in wie weit da was dran ist kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. 3 Patente davon kommen aus der Forschung in Dresden daher fände ich es  gut wenn sie gewinnen würden denn das sichert auch Arbeitsplätze dort.
Wer lust und technisches Verständnis hat kann ja mal die Patente checken:
DE102011002769
DE102011004320
DE102012219375
Die kann man dann hier eingeben https://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNet/depatisnet?window=1&space=menu&content=index&action=index

Ich hab's eben mal gemacht aber viel zu kompliziert da ich nie was mit Patenten am Hut hatte. Vielleicht werdet ihr da schlau drauss und könnt uns erhellen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> "Interessanterweise fehlt AMD, als Kunde von Globafoundries, bei der Klage."
> 
> Was wohl an gewissen Absprachen mit den neuen Eignern der Halbleiterfertigung seit deren Abspaltung liegen könnte. Oder vereinfacht ausgedrückt es verwundert überhaupt nicht. Es dürften wohl das ein oder andere Patent ohnehin von AMD selber kommen.



Selbst wenn die Patente ursprünglich von AMD stammen: Was sich heute im Eigentum von GF befindet gehört nicht AMD. Die bräuchten genauso eine Lizenz wie alle anderen und das AMD Fertigungs-Patente lizensiert, die TSMC für die Produktion bräuchte, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. TSMC verkauft die Prozesse als fertiges Produkt und wäre selbst dafür verantwortlich, die rechtlichen Bedingungen zu schaffen.


----------



## jadiger (27. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> "Interessanterweise fehlt AMD, als Kunde von Globafoundries, bei der Klage."
> 
> Was wohl an gewissen Absprachen mit den neuen Eignern der Halbleiterfertigung seit deren Abspaltung liegen könnte. Oder vereinfacht ausgedrückt es verwundert überhaupt nicht. Es dürften wohl das ein oder andere Patent ohnehin von AMD selber kommen.



AMD hat schon seit 2008 keine eigenen Fertigungen mehr was von dem Fond aufgekauft wurden. Du meinst jetzt die verklagen die nicht weil die Patente daraus stammen,
das ist Falsch warum weil es um mindestens 28nm geht. AMD hat nicht mal annähernd 28 nm Produziert, selbst Intel kam 1 1/2 Jahre später gerade mal mit 32nm aus ihren
Weltweit führenden Fertigungen. Zu der Zeit war Intel wieder vorne und sowas wie der Core2Duo war 2007 mit 45nm war das Mass der Dinge, AMD war aber nicht mal auf dem Level.

AMD Fertigte sowas wie den Phenom 1 der mit 65nm vom Band kam, das war auch das Ende der AMD Produktion. Den der Phenom 2 in 45nm hatte AMD schon keine Fertigungen mehr,
was heißt AMD war nicht mal in der nähe an 28nm. Wer sich ein bisschen mit Fertigungen auskennt weis das so ein Abstand mehr als riesig ist.

Genau aus dem Grund wurden die Fertigungen verkauft weil sie nicht die Strukturen fertigen konnten und die Entwicklung zu teuer war für AMD. Es war ganz einfach nicht Konkurrenzfähig und die 
Fertigungshallen von Globafaudries übernommen.
Der Grund wird daher ein anderer sein, warum AMD da als einzige Ausnahme der gesamten Branche ist. Aber Patente sind es nicht weil 4 Jahre mehr Intel gebraucht hat um überhaupt da ran zu kommen
und 4 Jahre sind in Fertigungen eine sehr lange Zeit. 

Das warum weis man aktuell nicht, aber einfach so wiedermal Sympathie zu ergreifen für eine FIRMA ist Falsch.
Obwohl man eigentlich wissen müsste das AMD weit abgeschlagen war bei den Fertigungen, wenn man schon den Punkt anführt. Hätte man einfach kurz mal nachschauen können 
was haben die 2008 so gemacht. Dann wäre man ganz schnell drauf gekommen das 65nm nichts mit 28nm zutun haben und der Grund in Absprachen liegt die wir nicht kennen.


----------



## BigBoymann (27. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Patente ursprünglich von AMD stammen: Was sich heute im Eigentum von GF befindet gehört nicht AMD. Die bräuchten genauso eine Lizenz wie alle anderen und das AMD Fertigungs-Patente lizensiert, die TSMC für die Produktion bräuchte, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. TSMC verkauft die Prozesse als fertiges Produkt und wäre selbst dafür verantwortlich, die rechtlichen Bedingungen zu schaffen.


Nur warum soll ich Papa in die Fresse schlagen?

GF ist sicherlich noch abhängig von AMD und wollen es sich halt nicht verscherzen


----------



## Alyva (27. August 2019)

@Torsten

Ich denke du wirst entsprechende Klauseln im Agreement zwischen GF und AMD finden, wenn wir diese einsehen könnten  Daher dürfte es AMD sogar möglich sein bei anderen Firmen fertigen zu lassen ohne ein lizenzrechtliches Problem fürchten zu müssen. Bei der Konkurrenzfirma in der Halbleiterfertigung schaut dies dann anders aus, sofern sie eben nicht das Recht dazu hatten diese zu nutzen (sofern dies zutrifft).

@jadinger

Danke für deinen Versuch mich aufzuklären, aber leider bin ich diesbezüglich schon im Bilde.

Aber noch ein kleiner Hinweis für dich (ich hoffe du verstehst ihn).  Patente begründen sich nicht auf NM-Zahlen.

Und bitte versuch irgendwas bezüglich Sympathie und ähnliches aus Themen direkt wegzulassen. Sonst artet das wieder in Fanboi-Paranoia aus


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2019)

GF verliert den Anschluss und verklagt einfach mal die Konkurrenz und ihre Kunden? :what; Und was genau haben die Kunden von TSMC damit zu tun? Sie kaufen nur ein bei TSMC, mehr nicht.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

> GF verliert den Anschluss


Wie kommst du darauf?



> und verklagt einfach mal die Konkurrenz und ihre Kunden?


Was passt daran nicht?



> Und was genau haben die Kunden von TSMC damit zu tun? Sie kaufen nur ein bei TSMC, mehr nicht.


Das meinst du aber eh nicht ernst?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2019)

Wenn du mich zitierst dann nutz bitte die Zitierenfunktion richtig, damit ich es auch mitbekomme  Jetzt aber mal die Beantwortung deiner Fragen.


Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


Steht doch schon im ersten Abschnitt des Artikels: 





> Unter diesen Unternehmen ist der Wettbewerb scharf und Globalfoundries verlor zuletzt den Anschluss im Rennen


Nächste Frage: 





> Was passt daran nicht?


 Ganz einfach, wenn sie Kunden verlieren oder den Kunden ihr Angebot nicht passt geht man eben zur Konkurrenz. Jemanden zu verklagen nur weil er bei der Konkurenz einkauft, ist ehrlich gesagt einfach nur lächerlich! Vielleicht werde ich vom Supermarkt der Konkurrenz auch bald verklagt weil ich doch lieber woanders einkaufe. 
Letzte Frage: 


> Das meinst du aber eh nicht ernst?


Die Kunden bestellen bei TSMC und der liefert was bestellt wurde, warum sind die Kunden Schuld an dem ganzen und werden auch noch verklagt Patente verletzt zu haben?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

Bei FD-SOI und RF-SOI ist Globalfoundries technologischer Marktführer!
Das kommt in Gamerforen halt nicht gut an, aber dafür kann GF nichts

Du hast offensichtlich wenig Ahnugn von der Fertigungsbranche, sonst würdest du soetwas nicht schreiben!


----------



## Alyva (27. August 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Kunden bestellen bei TSMC und der liefert was bestellt wurde, warum sind die Kunden Schuld an dem ganzen und werden auch noch verklagt Patente verletzt zu haben?



Wenn der Kunde ein Produkt in Auftrag gibt welches wegen Patenten einem Konflikt unterliegt, so ist der Kunde als Auftraggeber auch der Schuldner. Gleichzeitig macht sich damit auch der Beauftragte mit der Herstellung des Produktes strafbar.  Es muss also nicht TSMC an diesem Schlamassel schuld sein, es kann halt eben auch der Kunde sein und alle die dranhängen bekommen ihr Fett ab. Natürlich gilt es immer noch zu beachten, dass hier noch nicht die Klageschriften (und deren Aussagen) benannt wurden. Dann wäre das Ganze auch verständlicher für diejenigen die nicht soweit denken können (Bitte diesen Satz nicht negativ lesen).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?



Ich mag Deine trockenen Hinweise und Nachfragen, aber das GF hinterher hängt (auch finanziell so sehr, dass die Eigentümer am liebsten schon verkauft hätten), ist nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis.

Da für ihre 7mn-Fertigung nicht genug Kunden bereitstehen, wird es vermutlich auch nie die endgültige Risikofertigung geben. GF bleibt also bei 14 und 28nm stehen. Dafür hat man Kunden, aber um (in diesem Bereich) langfristig als Mitbewerber bestehen zu können, braucht es auch modernere Verfahren. GF wird man also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vergessen können.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

GF hat moderne Verfahren, bei RF-SOI unD FD-SOI sind sie Marktführer!

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
GF konzentriert sich einfach auf ein anderes Marktsegment!

Wie gesagt, bei Gamern kommt das in den Foren nicht so gut weg, aber auch nur, weil die über solche Dinge schlecht informiert sind und da einem Irrglauben auf den Leim gehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> GF hat moderne Verfahren, bei RF-SOI unD FD-SOI sind sie Marktführer!
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> GF konzentriert sich einfach auf ein anderes Marktsegment!
> ...




Um was geht es in Deinen Augen denn in diesem Forum? Vielleicht darum, ob es einen weiteren Mitbewerber bei der Fertigung für Gaming-Hardware gibt?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

> Um was geht es in Deinen Augen denn in diesem Forum?


Das hat damit nichts zu tun!



> Vielleicht darum, ob es einen weiteren Mitbewerber bei der Fertigung für Gaming-Hardware gibt?


Darum geht es nicht!


----------



## Decrypter (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> GF hat einen 7nm Prozess entwickelt!



Sagen wir es mal so: GF hat begonnen, den 7nm Prozess zu entwickeln, dessen Entwicklung dann aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen abgebrochen.
Der einzigste nennenswerte Großkunde bei GF war eigentlich nur AMD. Alle CPUs vom Phenom2 bis zu Zen1+ sowie die GPU Generation bis zur Vega wurden bei GF gefertigt.

Nun ist aber nicht wirklich bekannt, ob AMD für die 7nm Fertigung bei GF abgesprungen ist (weil z.B. absehbar war, das diese bei GF bis zum Start von Zen2/Navi nicht serienreif sein würde) oder ob die Abnahmemenge von AMD als quasi einzigster Grosskunde von GF zu gering ist, um die 7nm Fertigung wirtschaftlich fertigstellen zu können. Fakt ist, das AMD derzeit nur noch das E/A Chiplet für ZEN2 in 12nm FinFet(was ja auch nur einer optimierten 14nm Fertigung entspricht) bei GF fertigen läßt. Global Foundries ist im Vergleich zu Samsung Semiconductor und TSMC, die durch ihre zahlreichen Großkunden ganz andere finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben, jedenfalls ein recht kleiner Fertiger.

Sollten diese Klagen jedenfalls erfolgreich sein, hat das drastische Auswirkungen auf AMD, Nvidia und alle anderen Fertigungskunden der beklagten Unternehmen, da diese bei einem verhängten Importstop ohne Chips dastehen würden. Insbesondere AMD würde das brutal treffen, da Stand heute CPUs und GPUs davon betroffen wären, was AMD wohl wirtschaftlich das Genick brechen würde. Soweit wird es aber sicherlich nicht kommen. Entweder die Klagen werden abgewiesen, oder aber, es läuft auf einem Vergleich raus. Alles andere wäre ein absolutes Desaster !


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich wenig Ahnugn von der Fertigungsbranche, sonst würdest du soetwas nicht schreiben!


Ich habe den Artikel gelesen und über den wird in diesem Thread disskutiert  Und du solltest, wenn du schon jemanden zitierst und kritisierst, auch nicht einfach schreiben das jemand keine Ahnung hat, sondern auch auf die Antworten eingehen.  Tust du das nicht, sondern kritisierst nur andere User, landest du hier schnell auf der Ignorierliste von vielen. 
Quelle: 10 Jahre Erfahrung im PCGH Xtreme Forum  



Alyva schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde ein Produkt in Auftrag gibt welches wegen Patenten einem Konflikt unterliegt, so ist der Kunde als Auftraggeber auch der Schuldner. Gleichzeitig macht sich damit auch der Beauftragte mit der Herstellung des Produktes strafbar.  Es muss also nicht TSMC an diesem Schlamassel schuld sein, es kann halt eben auch der Kunde sein und alle die dranhängen bekommen ihr Fett ab. Natürlich gilt es immer noch zu beachten, dass hier noch nicht die Klageschriften (und deren Aussagen) benannt wurden. Dann wäre das Ganze auch verständlicher für diejenigen die nicht soweit denken können (Bitte diesen Satz nicht negativ lesen).


Im Artikel wird leider nicht darauf eingegangen weshalb die Kunden Schuld sein könnten oder es sogar sind. Der Kunde und der Fertiger müssen prüfen ob es Konflikte geben kann, tun sie das nicht, machen sie sich natürlich strafbar. Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe, ist mir gar nicht eingefallen das es auch so herum gewesen sein könnte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zu tun!
> 
> 
> Darum geht es nicht!



Doch und nur darum. 

Wenn es Dir um Wirtschaftsnews geht, dann solltest Du vielleicht nicht bei einer Gaming-Hardware-Seite suchen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Alle CPUs vom Phenom2 bis zu Zen1+ sowie die GPU Generation bis zur Vega wurden bei GF gefertigt.


Nicht alle!



> Fakt ist, das AMD derzeit nur noch das E/A Chiplet für ZEN2 in 12nm  FinFet(was ja auch nur einer optimierten 14nm Fertigung entspricht) bei  GF fertigen läßt.


Warum soll der Unsinn Fakt sein?

Picasso kommt zb. auch noch von GF!




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tust du das nicht, sondern kritisierst nur  andere User, landest du hier schnell auf der Ignorierliste von  vielen.


Na zum Glück tue ich das nicht

Ich gehe auf die Antworten ein, aber ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, weil er eben korrekt ist.



juko888 schrieb:


> Doch und nur darum.


Nein!



> Wenn es Dir um Wirtschaftsnews geht, dann solltest Du vielleicht nicht bei einer Gaming-Hardware-Seite suchen.


Welche verdrehte Logik soll das bitte sein?
Man  soll GF, weil wir hier auf eienr Gamerseite sind nur aus dem Aspekt  eines Gamers betrachten und die Realität aussen vor lassen?
Was soll das denn bringen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> 
> Welche verdrehte Logik soll das bitte sein?
> ...




DOCH!

Es geht hier um Gaming, kapier das mal. Es interessiert mich hier auch beispielsweise null, was Intel mit seinen 5G-Modems anfängt. Das hat nichts mit den Interessen der User hier zu tun.
Du kannst mir genau so erzählen, dass Edeka tolle Tomaten verkauft und dadurch noch voll im Geschäft ist. Hat nichts mit Gaming und/oder entsprechender Hardware zu tun, interessiert hier also nicht. Da Du immer weiter an Schwachsinn festhälst, liegt es Nahe, dass Du nur ein T bist und damit tschüss.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

> Es geht hier um Gaming, kapier das mal.


Nein, im Artikel geht es um Globalfoundries und TSMC!
Und wenn man über Foundries diskutiert und die Foundries dann auf Gaming reduziert, dann ist das einfach nur dumm

Kapier das mal!


----------



## PCTom (27. August 2019)

Nicht gut für AMD. Glück im Unglück ich brauch bis nächstes Jahr kerine Grafikkarte und den 3900X hab ich schon . Bin gespannt was da rauskommt, bestimmt nur ein Vergleich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (27. August 2019)

Der Troll, der PCGH PC Games Hardware nicht verstehen möchte, ist nun auf meiner Igno-Liste.

Ich wünsche allen viel Standhaftigkeit bei solch ignoranten Wesen.


----------



## AfFelix (27. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> @Torsten
> 
> Ich denke du wirst entsprechende Klauseln im Agreement zwischen GF und AMD finden, wenn wir diese einsehen könnten  Daher dürfte es AMD sogar möglich sein bei anderen Firmen fertigen zu lassen ohne ein lizenzrechtliches Problem fürchten zu müssen. Bei der Konkurrenzfirma in der Halbleiterfertigung schaut dies dann anders aus, sofern sie eben nicht das Recht dazu hatten diese zu nutzen (sofern dies zutrifft).
> 
> Aber noch ein kleiner Hinweis für dich (ich hoffe du verstehst ihn).  Patente begründen sich nicht auf NM-Zahlen.



Ah seht her, eine ausgestorbene Art, ein produktiver Beitrag  

Stimme zu, denke auch das sie Vereinbarungen haben. Dazu kommt wenn sie damit durchkommen haben sie ein quasi Monopol zsm mit AMD(im jeweiligen Bereich). Bedeutet AMD zieht die Preise an auf Lederjacken Niveau und Nvidia zählt sich bei GF dumm und Arm. Und liefert auch erst in 2 jahren neue Karten. Für uns wäre es Kacke. Lustig fände ich das als Jurist schon. Vermutlich stammt die Idee aus der Rechtsabteilung von AMD


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. August 2019)

PCTom schrieb:


> Nicht gut für AMD.


AMD kann das doch egal sein, die betrifft das nicht



AfFelix schrieb:


> Lustig fände ich das als Jurist schon. Vermutlich stammt die Idee aus der Rrchtsabteilung von AMD


Du bist aber nciht wirklich Jurist?


----------



## AfFelix (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Du bist aber nciht wirklich Jurist?



Spricht was dagegen? Betreibst Du wirklich ein Techblog? 
Artikuliere ich meine Bonmots etwa nicht hochtrabend und unverständlich genug?


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2019)

Sollten wir einen Anti-Wurstkuchen gefunden haben?

Das wäre der Beweis, dass das Gegenteil von böse nicht immer gut sein muß...


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Dein ziemlich kindliches Posting spricht dagegen

Juristen stellen nicht solche Vermutungen auf!


> Vermutlich stammt die Idee aus der Rechtsabteilung von AMD


----------



## SFVogt (28. August 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Ich mag Deine trockenen Hinweise und Nachfragen, aber das GF hinterher hängt (auch finanziell so sehr, dass die Eigentümer am liebsten schon verkauft hätten), ist nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Da für ihre 7mn-Fertigung nicht genug Kunden bereitstehen, wird es vermutlich auch nie die endgültige Risikofertigung geben. GF bleibt also bei 14 und 28nm stehen. Dafür hat man Kunden, aber um (in diesem Bereich) langfristig als Mitbewerber bestehen zu können, braucht es auch modernere Verfahren. GF wird man also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vergessen können.


Und deswegen wollen die Eigentümer wohl über die Patentklagen nochmal Kasse machen bevor man GF abstößt. 



Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> GF hat moderne Verfahren, bei RF-SOI unD FD-SOI sind sie Marktführer!
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> GF konzentriert sich einfach auf ein anderes Marktsegment!
> ...


Was bringt es Marktführer bei Fertigungsverfahren zu sein für die es keine Interessenten gibt? Rein gar nichts.


----------



## XXTREME (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> AMD kann das doch egal sein, die betrifft das nicht



Wat....klar betrifft es AMD sofern es zu Produktionsstops kommt . Tust doch hier so schlau also solltest du das wissen .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. August 2019)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Nur warum soll ich Papa in die Fresse schlagen?
> 
> GF ist sicherlich noch abhängig von AMD und wollen es sich halt nicht verscherzen



Rechtlich sind sie seit langem unabhängig, es gibt keine direkte Verknüpfung mehr. Also nix mit "Papa". Aber natürlich ist AMD ein wichtiger Kunde. Dass das mit einem Freibrief für Patentverletzungen einhergeht, hat aber zumindest ein Geschmäckle.




Alyva schrieb:


> @Torsten
> 
> Ich denke du wirst entsprechende Klauseln im Agreement zwischen GF und AMD finden, wenn wir diese einsehen könnten  Daher dürfte es AMD sogar möglich sein bei anderen Firmen fertigen zu lassen ohne ein lizenzrechtliches Problem fürchten zu müssen. Bei der Konkurrenzfirma in der Halbleiterfertigung schaut dies dann anders aus, sofern sie eben nicht das Recht dazu hatten diese zu nutzen (sofern dies zutrifft).
> 
> ...



Einige der Patente betreffen explizit FinFETs; an denen hat GF erst Jahre nach der vollständigen Trennung von AMD gearbeitet. Ein generelles Cross-Licence-Abkommen kann zwar nicht ausgeschlossen werden, wäre aber sehr merkwürdig – AMD fortscht nicht mehr an Fertigungen, GF nicht an Architekturen. Warum sollten die alle Geheimnisse gegeneinander offenlegen?




Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> GF hat moderne Verfahren, bei RF-SOI unD FD-SOI sind sie Marktführer!
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> GF konzentriert sich einfach auf ein anderes Marktsegment!
> ...



Gibt es noch einen nenneswerten Markt für SOI als solches? Das Prinzip hat leichte Vorteile gegenüber sonst identischen normalen Prozessen. Aber die bei GF verfügbaren Fertigungsverfahren sind so alt, dass mir auch mit SOI kein Einsatzzweck einfällt, in dem eine GF-Fertigung die technische bessere Wahl gegenüber TSMC oder Samsung wäre. Über den Preis können sie natürlich noch verkaufen, aber das ist nicht "Marktführerschaft".




Decrypter schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: GF hat begonnen, den 7nm Prozess zu entwickeln, dessen Entwicklung dann aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen abgebrochen.
> Der einzigste nennenswerte Großkunde bei GF war eigentlich nur AMD. Alle CPUs vom Phenom2 bis zu Zen1+ sowie die GPU Generation bis zur Vega wurden bei GF gefertigt.
> 
> Nun ist aber nicht wirklich bekannt, ob AMD für die 7nm Fertigung bei GF abgesprungen ist (weil z.B. absehbar war, das diese bei GF bis zum Start von Zen2/Navi nicht serienreif sein würde) oder ob die Abnahmemenge von AMD als quasi einzigster Grosskunde von GF zu gering ist, um die 7nm Fertigung wirtschaftlich fertigstellen zu können. Fakt ist, das AMD derzeit nur noch das E/A Chiplet für ZEN2 in 12nm FinFet(was ja auch nur einer optimierten 14nm Fertigung entspricht) bei GF fertigen läßt. Global Foundries ist im Vergleich zu Samsung Semiconductor und TSMC, die durch ihre zahlreichen Großkunden ganz andere finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben, jedenfalls ein recht kleiner Fertiger.



Zu 7 nm ist vieles offen, aber AMD soll größere 10-nm-Kapazitäten gebucht haben – bis dieser Prozess ersatzlos gestrichen wurde, während 7 nm parallel auf den Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag verschoben wurde. Vor diesem Niedergang war GF übrigens mal größer als Samsung und in der Zwischenzeit hatten sie ein Technologie-Austauschabkommen. Der heutige Mangel an Kunden resultiert daraus, das man keine aktuelle Technik anbieten kann, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Was bringt es Marktführer bei Fertigungsverfahren zu sein für die es keine Interessenten gibt?


An de rFrage merkt man nur, wie wenig Wissen du darüber besitzt!

Für RF-SOI gibt es also keine Interessenten, diese Aussage ist wohl heute der Unsinn des Tages...



XXTREME schrieb:


> Wat....klar betrifft es AMD sofern es zu Produktionsstops kommt .


Warum sollte TSMC aufhören die AMD zu produzieren, wenn GF da Patentrechtlich nichts dagegen hat?



> Tust doch hier so schlau also solltest du das wissen .


Nein, das weis ich eben nicht, weil es nicht so ist


----------



## AfFelix (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Juristen stellen nicht solche Vermutungen auf!



Die Unbeschwerten die noch glücklich sind und noch träumen schon  hier bin ich ja nicht zur Arbeit sondern als Vergnügen.


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2019)

Einigung: AMD zahlt Bulldozer-CPU-Kaeufern eine Entschaedigung - ComputerBase

Damit kann sich AMD jetzt auf gute neue Produkte konzentrieren.(keine Altlasten mehr im Gepäck)


----------



## Buggi85 (28. August 2019)

Tjoa, Marketing-Karma kann beschissen sein.


----------



## Alyva (28. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einige der Patente betreffen explizit FinFETs; an denen hat GF erst Jahre nach der vollständigen Trennung von AMD gearbeitet. Ein generelles Cross-Licence-Abkommen kann zwar nicht ausgeschlossen werden, wäre aber sehr merkwürdig – AMD fortscht nicht mehr an Fertigungen, GF nicht an Architekturen. Warum sollten die alle Geheimnisse gegeneinander offenlegen?



Weil es nun mal immer um Geld geht in der Welt. Es würde mich noch nicht einmal wundern, wenn der Verkauf von GF der Zustimmung von AMD benötigen würde. Und SOI mag immer noch aus der Ideenschmiede von AMD gewesen sein. Ja das ist Spekulation, aber sonst hätte es für AMD irgendwie keinen Grund gegeben das Agreement aufrecht zu erhalten. Denn die Konkurenz hatte für die Produkte die AMD designed das bessere Paket in der Herrstellung. Obwohl sich die Geister dahingehend auch immer darüber streiten


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

> Es würde mich noch nicht einmal wundern, wenn der Verkauf von GF der Zustimmung von AMD benötigen würde.


Also mich würde das schon sehr wundern



> Und SOI mag immer noch aus der Ideenschmiede von AMD gewesen sein.


Nicht wirklich!


----------



## DarkWing13 (28. August 2019)

Der Grund warum AMD nicht auf der Liste steht, könnte auch ganz trivial sein...
Entweder sie zahlen bereits etwas, oder haben als ehemaliger Großkunde, eine spezielle Vereinbarung...könnte auch im Zuge des Wechsels zu TSMC geschehen sein...

mfg


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Oder es handelt sich um ehemalige AMD-Patente, für die es ein Abkommen mit GF gibt!


----------



## BigBoymann (28. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rechtlich sind sie seit langem unabhängig, es gibt keine direkte Verknüpfung mehr. Also nix mit "Papa". Aber natürlich ist AMD ein wichtiger Kunde. Dass das mit einem Freibrief für Patentverletzungen einhergeht, hat aber zumindest ein Geschmäckle.


Ich glaube kaum, dass GF unabhängig ist!

Ich denke du meinst eher, dass sie sich in keinem wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeitsverhältnis auf Gesellschaftsebene befinden. Bedeutet aber doch eigentlich nichts anderes, als wenn der Sohn bei Papi (nur um bei dem Bild zu bleiben ) auszieht. Es werden schon noch Abhängigkeiten vorhanden sein, diese sind wie gesagt nicht mehr unbedingt auf Gesellschaftsebene begründet, aber dennoch wird AMD langfristige Verträge haben die Ihnen quasi Freischeine für alle Technologien bescheren. Dafür hat GF seinerzeit eben Lieferverträge bekommen die eben auch gut sind.


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Warum sollte TSMC aufhören die AMD zu produzieren, wenn GF da Patentrechtlich nichts dagegen hat?



Weil TSMC auch verklagt wird und dann für keinen mehr produzieren darf.

Aber da es um Geld geht wird es dazu nicht kommen, wenn AMD gewinnt, dann wird man sich schon irgendwie einigen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

> Weil TSMC auch verklagt wird und dann für keinen mehr produzieren darf.


Warum sollte das denn bitte so sein?
Quelle?


----------



## Infi1337 (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger bist du ein bisschen in den Kaffeetopf gefallen ? Du spammst ja jede News auf jeder Plattform zu, man könnte meinen du bist ein Bot ​.

Zum Thema; Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt, die Amerikaner verschaffen  sich was Patente an geht ja immer einen kleinen "Bonus", das könnte schon sehr übel für TSMC enden. Auch die Zoll Sachen wird auf die Gewinne drücken, mal sehen wann auch der Aktienwert von TSMC mal von der Marktmacht profitieren kann, ich ahne nichts Gutes. Nicht das Nvidia Abgang auch damit zu tun hat, die beiden hatten ja eigentlich auch ne lange erfolgreiche Historie ​.


​


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Nicht alles was dir nicht gefällt ist Spam!


----------



## SFVogt (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> An de rFrage merkt man nur, wie wenig Wissen du darüber besitzt!
> 
> Für RF-SOI gibt es also keine Interessenten, diese Aussage ist wohl heute der Unsinn des Tages...


Man bekommt den Eindruck als wärst du die unterbezahlte 1 Mann Marketing Abteilung von GF welche hier versucht das leckgeschlagene Schiff mit Billig Tesa und neunmalklugen Sprüchen vorm sinken zu retten ... überzeugen tust du aber niemanden


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Was genau ist an dem was ich geschrieben habe denn bitte falsch?
Immerhin hat es bei dir nur zu einem ziemlich untergriffigem Posting gereicht, ohne Bezug zum Artikel!

Also ich habe gerade dein Eindruck, als würdest du einfach nur auf Stunck aus sein...


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Warum sollte das denn bitte so sein?
> Quelle?



Dass sie verklagt werden steht im Artikel, dass sie nichtmehr produzieren dürften, wenn GloFo erfolgreich ist, wäre die logische Konsequenz.

Aber wie gesagt: es geht hier um Geld. Von daher ist das nicht zu befürchten, man wird sich schon einig werden.



Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade dein Eindruck, als würdest du einfach nur auf Stunck aus sein...



Irgendwie habe ich eher von dir den Eindruck. Jeder, der irgendetwas sagt, dass auch nur im entferntesten Kritik an AMD vermuten läßt, zieht deinen Zorn auf sich.


----------



## XXTREME (28. August 2019)

@TB -
Vielleicht deswegen weil du wie ein "Klugscheisser" rüberkommst  ?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Nein, das wäre nicht die logische Konsequenz.



> Jeder, der irgendetwas sagt, dass auch nur im entferntesten Kritik an AMD vermuten läßt, zieht deinen Zorn auf sich.


Da irrst du dich aber gewaltig!

Aber klar, wenn jemandem die Argumente ausgehen, kommen halt solche falschen Anspielungen, um vom Thema abzulenken...


----------



## Kaby-Lame (28. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal immer um Geld geht in der Welt. Es würde mich noch nicht einmal wundern, wenn der Verkauf von GF der Zustimmung von AMD benötigen würde.


AMD hält genau 0 Anteile an GF, die Firma gehört zu 100% ATIC. Also hat AMD auch kein Mitspracherecht bei sowas.


----------



## Alyva (28. August 2019)

Man braucht keine Anteile und man braucht auch kein Mitspracherecht. Alles was man braucht ist eine Klausel in einem Vertrag.


----------



## humanaccount (28. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre nicht die logische Konsequenz.
> 
> Da irrst du dich aber gewaltig!
> 
> Aber klar, wenn jemandem die Argumente ausgehen, kommen halt solche falschen Anspielungen, um vom Thema abzulenken...



Was hast du den für Argumente? Außer Texte die eher als reißerische Überschrift in der Bildzeitung durchgehen würden, hast du bis jetzt noch nichts geliefert.


----------



## troppa (28. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Rechtlich sind sie seit langem unabhängig, es gibt keine direkte Verknüpfung mehr. Also nix mit "Papa". Aber natürlich ist AMD ein wichtiger Kunde. Dass das mit einem Freibrief für Patentverletzungen einhergeht, hat aber zumindest ein Geschmäckle..



Jopp, AMD ist noch Kunde und wird deshalb nicht verklagt, das I/O Gebimsel auf den neuen Ryzens ist von GloFo.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen nenneswerten Markt für SOI als solches? Das Prinzip hat leichte Vorteile gegenüber sonst identischen normalen Prozessen. Aber die bei GF verfügbaren Fertigungsverfahren sind so alt, dass mir auch mit SOI kein Einsatzzweck einfällt, in dem eine GF-Fertigung die technische bessere Wahl gegenüber TSMC oder Samsung wäre. Über den Preis können sie natürlich noch verkaufen, aber das ist nicht "Marktführerschaft".



Der Markt für SOI ist hauptsächlich in der Luft- und Raumfahrt, dem Militär und überall, wo ionisierte Strahlung ein Problem ist bzw. sein könnte und/oder sehr geringe Verlustleistungen gefragt sind. Theoretisch hätte GloFo die größte Fertigung-Kapazität für SOI gefolgt von Samsung Foundry, aber Marktführer ist meines Wissens nach, hier immer noch STMicro.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zu 7 nm ist vieles offen, aber AMD soll größere 10-nm-Kapazitäten gebucht haben – bis dieser Prozess ersatzlos gestrichen wurde, während 7 nm parallel auf den Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag verschoben wurde. Vor diesem Niedergang war GF übrigens mal größer als Samsung und in der Zwischenzeit hatten sie ein Technologie-Austauschabkommen.



GloFo und Samsung haben immer noch ein Abkommen für 14LLP und 12LP. GloFo ist erst seit der Integration von Samsungs System LSI in die Samsung Foundry 2017, was deren Umsatz mehr als verdoppelt hat, Nummer Drei.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der heutige Mangel an Kunden resultiert daraus, das man keine aktuelle Technik anbieten kann, nicht umgekehrt.



Von Mangel an Kunden kann bei 1,2 Millarden Umsatz im 1. Quartal 2019 eigentlich keine Rede sein... Aber mit den 90 Prozent der Nachfrage nach Halbleitern, die die neuen Prozesse nicht benötigt, kann man wohl auch Geld machen...


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

humanaccount schrieb:


> Was hast du den für Argumente? Außer Texte die eher als reißerische Überschrift in der Bildzeitung durchgehen würden, hast du bis jetzt noch nichts geliefert.


Dafür reicht der normale Hausverstand!

Verwend in Zukunft bitte einen Account


----------



## Lexx (28. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Anteile und man braucht auch kein Mitspracherecht. Alles was man braucht ist eine Klausel in einem Vertrag.


Ah ja, und was ist eine Klausel in einem Vertrag, wenn nicht (auch - je nach Klausel - indirekt) 
ein Mitsprache-/Mitbestimmungs-/Einspruchs-Recht?

Wären Klauseln rechtlich ein so schwaches/unbedeutendes Instrument, wofür gäbs die dann?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (28. August 2019)

Langsam wird es hier aber lächerlich!
Wenn jemand behauptet, AMD wäre betroffen, dann ist diese Person natürlich in der Beweispflicht!

Wenn ich sagt, es ist nicht so, dann muß ich das natürlich nicht noch extra beweisen, weil GF AMD in der Klage nicht nennt!

Manche versuchen echt immer den Spieß umzudrehen...


----------



## Alyva (28. August 2019)

Der Punkt ist, dass es eine große Bandbreite an Auslegung und Gebrauch im Vertragswerk gibt. Mit der Tatsache, dass man expliziet ein Mitspracherecht einbauen kann, so kannst du es auch passiv über Verkaufsoptionen (Bedingungen) steuern. Zum Beispiel kannst du eine Patentrückführung bei Weiterverkauf einbauen. Während Anteile also irrelevant sind, so ist das "Mitsprachrecht" transparent. Ich dachte das wäre aus dem Satz von mir recht leicht herauszulesen gewesen.


----------



## NVIDIA-SHEEP69 (28. August 2019)

Warum wollen sie sofortigen verkaufsstopp? Sollte nicht ein gericht zuerst über die sachverhalte entscheiden oder wollen die die donaldo trump wave in den usa gegen china riden? Also bei 7 und 10nm reißen die keinen baum mehr, qualcom hat aus demselben grund die halbe welt verklagt.


Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Dafür reicht der normale Hausverstand!
> 
> Verwend in Zukunft bitte einen Account


Hi, mir gefällt dein still, werde dich in meine liste der freunde aufnehmen.


----------



## GEChun (28. August 2019)

Da kündigt sich ja wohl der nochmal 50% Preisaufschlag bei Nvidia an, sollte es zu Importstops kommen... 

2080TI für 2200€ in der Founders Edition... xD


Gar nicht gut für den Graka Markt...


----------



## Basileukum (29. August 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Da kündigt sich ja wohl der nochmal 50% Preisaufschlag bei Nvidia an, sollte es zu Importstops kommen...
> 
> 2080TI für 2200€ in der Founders Edition... xD
> 
> ...



Bitte? Warum nicht gut für den Graka Markt? AMD und Nvidia treiben gemeinsam als Kartell die Preise nach oben, auch die Zulieferer freut es. Der Markt erhält damit mehr Volumen und es kann mehr abgeschöpft werden. 

Gar nicht gut ist es für das Wirtstier, den sogenannten Kunden. Aber der feiert fast schon grenzdebil das eine oder andere Lager weiter ab, blickt nix und will auch nicht denken, und zahlt murrend, die Faust in der Tasche, weiter jede Erhöhung mit. Warum auch nicht? Solange im Gesicht verreiben, bis auch noch der dümmste merkt, daß es kein Schokoladenpudding ist.


----------



## plusminus (29. August 2019)

Klage  mit ungewissen Aussgang in einer sehr sehr fernen Zukunft 

Amd geht es nach wie vor Finanziell schlecht  , und jetzt versucht man es eben mal wieder  auf diese Weise 

Wieder das alte Lied , das alle anderen bei Amd schuld sind ,nur nicht die eigenen Produkte und Firmenpolitik


----------



## PCTom (29. August 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Klage  mit ungewissen Aussgang in einer sehr sehr fernen Zukunft
> 
> Amd geht es nach wie vor Finanziell schlecht  , und jetzt versucht man es eben mal wieder  auf diese Weise
> 
> Wieder das alte Lied , das alle anderen bei Amd schuld sind ,nur nicht die eigenen Produkte und Firmenpolitik



 Was hat AMD mit der Klage zu tun?

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (29. August 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Klage  mit ungewissen Aussgang in einer sehr sehr fernen Zukunft
> 
> Amd geht es nach wie vor Finanziell schlecht  , und jetzt versucht man es eben mal wieder  auf diese Weise
> 
> Wieder das alte Lied , das alle anderen bei Amd schuld sind ,nur nicht die eigenen Produkte und Firmenpolitik




Thema verfehlt. Setzen, sechs!


----------



## graphimundo (30. August 2019)

Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> Langsam wird es hier aber lächerlich!
> Wenn jemand behauptet, AMD wäre betroffen, dann ist diese Person natürlich in der Beweispflicht!
> 
> Wenn ich sagt, es ist nicht so, dann muß ich das natürlich nicht noch extra beweisen, weil GF AMD in der Klage nicht nennt!
> ...



Ein Vorschlag zur Güte, vielleicht könntest du deine Aussagen ja auch einfach mal etwas ausführen und deinem Gegenüber und dem geneigten Mitleser erklären warum du diese oder jene Aussage so felsenfest triffst. Das würde so eine Diskussion ungemein entspannen und mit etwas mehr "Fleisch" anreichern. 
Ein Anfang wäre vielleicht gewesen mal darauf einzugehen:



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen nenneswerten Markt für SOI als solches? Das Prinzip  hat leichte Vorteile gegenüber sonst identischen normalen Prozessen.  Aber die bei GF verfügbaren Fertigungsverfahren sind so alt, dass mir  auch mit SOI kein Einsatzzweck einfällt, in dem eine GF-Fertigung die  technische bessere Wahl gegenüber TSMC oder Samsung wäre. Über den Preis  können sie natürlich noch verkaufen, aber das ist nicht  "Marktführerschaft".



Oder mir könntest du erklären wie du so sicher sein kannst, dass AMD durch diesen ganzen Prozess null tangiert wird. Wenn durch die angesprochenen 16 Patente alle aktuellen Prozesse bei TSMC betroffen sein sollen und diese wenn auch nur zeitweise bis zu einer Lösung nicht angeboten werden können oder für daraus resultierende Produkte ein Importstop verhängt wird, wie kann dies dann AMD nicht betreffen? Auf diesem indirekten Weg ist es nach meinem Verständnis nämlich unerheblich ob AMD selbst verklagt wurde oder nicht und genau darauf zielten denke ich die meisten Aussagen hier ab.


Diese ständige Nein, Doch, Nein, Doch, Nein....ist jedoch auf Dauer wirklich ziemlich ermüdend.

P.S. Vielleicht hätte dann auch *juko888* in eurer Diskussion bemerken können, dass er auf dem Holzweg ist und nicht die Trollkeule schwingen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. August 2019)

Alyva schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal immer um Geld geht in der Welt. Es würde mich noch nicht einmal wundern, wenn der Verkauf von GF der Zustimmung von AMD benötigen würde. Und SOI mag immer noch aus der Ideenschmiede von AMD gewesen sein. Ja das ist Spekulation, aber sonst hätte es für AMD irgendwie keinen Grund gegeben das Agreement aufrecht zu erhalten. Denn die Konkurenz hatte für die Produkte die AMD designed das bessere Paket in der Herrstellung. Obwohl sich die Geister dahingehend auch immer darüber streiten



SOI kam von IBM oder STM, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Auf alle Fälle nicht AMD.
Und letztere halten seit einigen Jahren keinerlei Anteile mehr an GF und haben sich wegen dringender Geldnot aus der Fertigung zurückgezogen. Das schließt zwar nicht aus, dass man Sonderabkommen und Bedingungen für Patente gestellt hat, die man selbst gar nicht nutzen kann, macht es aber unwahrscheinlich.




BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass GF unabhängig ist!
> 
> Ich denke du meinst eher, dass sie sich in keinem wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeitsverhältnis auf Gesellschaftsebene befinden. Bedeutet aber doch eigentlich nichts anderes, als wenn der Sohn bei Papi (nur um bei dem Bild zu bleiben ) auszieht. Es werden schon noch Abhängigkeiten vorhanden sein, diese sind wie gesagt nicht mehr unbedingt auf Gesellschaftsebene begründet, aber dennoch wird AMD langfristige Verträge haben die Ihnen quasi Freischeine für alle Technologien bescheren. Dafür hat GF seinerzeit eben Lieferverträge bekommen die eben auch gut sind.



Diese Lieferverträge hat AMD über die Jahre mehrfach neu verhandelt und dabei Verpflichtungen abgebaut, mittlerweile können sie zumindest auf der Abnehmerseite frei agieren. Da wäre es umgekehrt merkwürdig, wenn GF immer noch etwaigen ursprünglichen Verpflichtungen unterliegt.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (31. August 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> SOI kam von IBM oder STM, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. *Auf alle Fälle nicht AMD.*


AMD war an der Entwicklung von SOI sehr wohl auch mit beteiligt.


----------

